# Any well known, or good hamlet productions out there? (something easy to find)



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Our play in english 102 is going to be hamlet, I am quite aware of Tchaikovsky's tone poem/incidental music, but I was hoping to find an opera that would be fun to listen to, does anyone know of one that would be easy to find?


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Well I don't about fun, but the best known operatic version the one by Ambroise Thomas. It might not help for your English course, since the opera is in French.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Cavaradossi said:


> Well I don't about fun, but the best known operatic version the one by Ambroise Thomas. It might not help for your English course, since the opera is in French.


I'll second that. As well as being in French the ending of the Thomas Hamlet is completely different

For a fun non operatic version I LOVE this:


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Holy cats, I didn't know there was a DVD of the Scottish time-travelling _Hamlet_! I'll have to track that one down!


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

This was for my own personal enjoyment rather than anything to do with the class thanks for the suggestion .


----------



## msegers (Oct 17, 2008)

Thomas's opera _Hamlet_ - there used to be a complete version with English subtitles on Youtube. Now, there is a complete version with German subs but with a great cast.

The best _Hamlet_ I know of in any format is the great 1964 Russian version (with English subs). There are excerpts on Youtube; you can find it on DVD relatively cheap on Amazon and on torrent sites. Innokenti Smoktunovsky, known as the greatest Russian actor of the 20th century plays Hamlet, and Shostakovich wrote the music.


----------

